# Is Biotest a good company?



## Mike141 (Mar 17, 2004)

Friend of mine bought this stuff from Biotest, not sure which product, but it cost him $93 for a bottle.  Are they a reputable company?  Thanks


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 17, 2004)

their stuff mostly works...but they are ridiculously overpriced...


----------



## atherjen (Mar 17, 2004)

did he buy the HotRox? 


I like their lowcarb Grow in Chocolate.its yummy!


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2004)

Sheesh, Hot Rox is one expensive product.


----------



## Mike141 (Mar 17, 2004)

Not sure what product it was, gotta find out.


----------



## Mike141 (Mar 19, 2004)

The product is the Mag 10 kit which includes Mag 10, Tribex 500, and M caps.  Total price is $91, does this stuff work?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 19, 2004)

How much of each?  A buddy of mine took this stack and said he gained a good amount off of it.  I then told him about M1T and 6-oxo which he did and said it blew the doors off of this Biotest stack and was about half the price.


----------



## brodus (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't think it is a question of whether or not it works, but how much you pay for their products and how much money they spend to advertise their products...and how STUPID THEIR B.S. GRAPHS AND CHARTS are.

MAG10 will "work," but is by far the most expensive product of its kind.  $70 for 14 days!  That is such a horrible ripoff.  They do suspend their 1-test in a fatty liquid to improve oral availability, but I think transdermal is far superior.

Tribulus is used post-cycle to support natty test recovery, but isn't terribly effective.

M caps are also for post-cycle, and has products in it I've never heard of.  Compare this to 6-OXO, which is widely used and effective, I would chose 6-oxo.

PLUS--In all, I doubt you get more than 2 weeks of dosing for $91.  In other words, $180 for a one month cycle.

Contrast this with a cycle of M1T followed by liquid nolva, which will give greater gains in less time and cost you $50 or so.

You could do three, one-month "real" M1T/Nolva cycles for the cost of one Biotest "cycle." 

For these reasons, many of us stay away from Biotest, although Hot Rox seems to be popular (but also over $50).  Hot Rox has andro in it, which is a departure from the traditional thermogenic.


----------



## Mike141 (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks alot, I think I am going to go with the M1T after reading the FAQ and all the other info here on it.  About a month ago I did a cycle of the 1-AD, worked out ok...gained strength but no weight gain.  Do you recommend using creatine while on the M1T?


----------



## brodus (Mar 19, 2004)

Yeah, just make sure you read a lot on M1T.  It's the big kid on the block, and nothing to play around with.  

Creatine is always a good thing, unless your doing distance sports and worried about cramping, or in a cutting cycle and worried about bloating.


----------

